# Police speed control- 300 mph measured :-)



## seesul (Feb 12, 2009)

Got it by e-mail today 

Two California Highway Patrol Officers were conducting speeding enforcement on I-15, just north of the Marine Corps Air Station at Miramar . One of the officers was using a hand held radar device to check speeding vehicles approaching the crest of a hill.. The officers were suddenly surprised when the radar gun began reading 300 miles per hour. The officer attempted to reset the radar gun, but it would not reset and then turned off.

Just then a deafening roar over the treetops revealed that the radar had in fact locked on to a USMC F/A-18 Hornet (Northrop Grumman aircraft) which was engaged in a low flying exercise near the location.

Back at the CHP Headquarters the Patrol Captain fired off a complaint to the USMC Base Commander. The reply came back in true USMC style:

~ ~ ~

Thank you for your letter.? We can now complete the file on this incident.
You may be interested to know that the tactical computer in the Hornet had detected the presence of, and subsequently locked on to your hostile radar equipment and automatically sent a jamming signal back to it, which is why it shut down.

Furthermore, an Air-to-Ground missile aboard the fully armed aircraft had also automatically locked on to your equipment location.

Fortunately, the Marine Pilot flying the Hornet recognized the situation for what it was, quickly responded to the missile system alert status and was able to override the automated defense system before the missile was launched to destroy the hostile radar position.

The pilot also suggests you cover your mouths when cussing at them, since the video systems on these jets are very high tech.

Sergeant Johnson, the officer holding the radar gun, should get his dentist to check his left rear molar. It appears the filling is loose. Also, the snap is broken on his holster.

Thank you for your concern.
Semper Fi


----------



## Colin1 (Feb 12, 2009)

Sounds alot like...


----------



## Crunch (Feb 12, 2009)

Oooo! This exact same thing happened in Australia's Northern Territory!

(Sorry to steal your thunder, Seesul, but this one's been doing the rounds for many a year.)

I'm not sure if it's true or an urban legend, but it's funny and the whole thing was well written. probably one of my favourite emails...


----------



## evangilder (Feb 12, 2009)

I have heard that in so many different ways. Good bit of prose, but I kinda doubt it's true.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 15, 2009)

Good Lord I have heard this internet urban legend for YEARS...

Sometimes its a British GR7. Sometimes a Marine F-18.

It's BS. Utter BS.

And you honestly expect that a local Police/Sheriff/Trooper has a calibrated gun that reads to 300+mph? Puleeese...


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 15, 2009)

Knew of some EW guys that rigged up an old Volvo to play with police radar at the time it was only X band the same guys also played the Rodeo Song on some Boston radio and TV stations with their equipment back in the late 70's .


----------



## Bill G. (Feb 15, 2009)

I am about a certain as I can be that this story is Bull Crap.

Any military airplane that is carrying live ordinance to and from a training range is certain to have all safeties in place. So an automatic lock and launch is all but impossible.

In American there is a strict separation in frequencies that the military and civilian world use. And neither is allowed to mess with the other. It would be an illegal act for a military plane to lock onto and jam a civilian radar. The pilot would be in trouble for doing that.

It would have been illegal for me during a training exercise to use a civilian cell phone to conduct military business.

So based on my military experience. These are false stories.

Bill G.


----------

